# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Schwerbehindertenausweis

## Reinhold2

Mein Ausweis (90%) läuft nach fünf Jahren, Mitte des Jahres ab. Wer ist schon länger erkrankt und kann mir sagen, ob ich einen neuen Ausweis bekomme und was die Kriterien dafür sind?
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Reinhold,

Du wirst von der Schwerbehindertenstelle rechtzeitig angeschrieben.
Du musst dann einen Verlängerungsantrag stellen.
Dem fügst Du die ärztlichen Unterlagen über die Behinderungen bzw. Krankheiten bei, die bei der Erstbescheidung maßgeblich waren.
Bei Deinem Krebs kommt es auf die Heilungsbewährung nach der Strahlentherapie an.
Da Dein PSA-Wert derzeit 0,07 beträgt, kannst Du argumentieren, dass der PSA-Wert noch nicht unter der Nachweisgrenze gesunken ist, also somit noch keine Heilungsbewährung eingetreten ist.
Wichtig ist, dass der Grad der Behinderung mindestens 50% beträgt.
Widerspruch und Klage beim Sozialgericht haben für die Schwerbehinderteneigenschaft und den Grad der Behinderung bis zur rechtskräftigen Entscheidung aufschiebende Wirkung (§ 116 SBB IX).

Alles Gute 

Lothar

----------


## Reinhold2

Danke Dir, Lothar. Hast mir sehr geholfen!
Gruß
R.

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Reinhold,
hier noch ein nützlicher Link:

https://www.betanet.de/grad-der-behi...n.html?pdf=631

Tippfehler SBB = SGB Sozialgesetzbuch 

Lothar

----------


## Reinhold2

Hallo Lothar, 
Auch dafür vielen Dank!
Viele Vorteile bringt der Ausweis ja nicht. Das ist ja nur die Steuerersparnis, in meinem Fall ca. 30%, von  1.230,- 
Gut ist der Rabatt beim Neuwagenkauf von 15% vom Werk, zusätzlich zum  Rabatt vom Händler. 

Reinhold

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Reinhold,

mir hat es eine Pensionierung mit 60 + 9 Monaten ermöglicht.
Darüber hinaus Kino, Museen, Veranstaltungem, ADAC, BahnCard, Kilometerpauschale, indirekt häusliche Pflege usw..
Es gibt im Internet Listen darüber.

Lothar

----------


## Rudi61

> Hallo Reinhold,
> 
> mir hat es eine Pensionierung mit 60 + 9 Monaten ermöglicht.
> Darüber hinaus Kino, Museen, Veranstaltungem, ADAC, BahnCard, Kilometerpauschale, indirekt häusliche Pflege usw..
> Es gibt im Internet Listen darüber.
> 
> Lothar


Alles wichtige steht hier:

*https://www.zbfs.bayern.de/imperia/m.../wegweiser.pdf*
https://www.zbfs.bayern.de/menschen-...weis/index.php
https://www.zbfs.bayern.de/menschen-...chen/index.php

(Hier für Bayern die anderen Bundesländerer haben eigene Behörden)
- Rudolf -

----------


## Rudi61

Hier die Infos für Hessen:

*Schwerbehindertenangelegenheiten*
https://service.hessen.de/html/Schwe...eiten-6198.htm

*Schwerbehindertenausweis verlängern lassen*
https://www.hessenfinder.de/portal/?...SOURCE=PstView

- Rudolf -

----------


## adam 60

> Hallo Lothar, 
> Auch dafür vielen Dank!
> Viele Vorteile bringt der Ausweis ja nicht. Das ist ja nur die Steuerersparnis, in meinem Fall ca. 30%, von € 1.230,- 
> Gut ist der Rabatt beim Neuwagenkauf von 15% vom Werk, zusätzlich zum  Rabatt vom Händler. 
> 
> Reinhold


Hallo reinhold,
mal eine Frage zu dem extra Rabatt bei neuwagenkauf. ?
das ist mir neu , 
wo gibts denn dass?
gruss
adam

----------


## Stefan1

Moins Adam,

habe neulich bei Fiat nachgefragt, wegen Neukauf Panda für meinen Trailer, die geben mir 25 % !

----------


## Reinhold2

> Hallo reinhold,
> mal eine Frage zu dem extra Rabatt bei neuwagenkauf. ?
> das ist mir neu , 
> wo gibts denn dass?
> gruss
> adam


Bei allen deutschen Herstellern und bei einigen Ausländern auch. Musst nur den Händler fragen. 

Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Michi1

Und wieviel Prozent muss man haben das der Ausweis anerkannt wird ? Oder muss das G für gehbehindert drauf sein ?

----------


## flüstermann

Unterschiedlich:
https://www.bbab.de/behindertenrabatt-beim-autokauf/behindertenrabatt-nach-marken/



lg
Harald

----------


## Reinhold2

> Und wieviel Prozent muss man haben das der Ausweis anerkannt wird ? Oder muss das G für gehbehindert drauf sein ?



Wie Du im Posting von Harald sehen kannst, muss Dein Ausweis kein "Merkzeichen" G osä. haben. Grad der Behinderung interessiert den Händler auch nicht. Zwei Nachteile: das Auto muss auf Dich zugelassen werden und  (schlimm!) Du kannst Dir nur alle zwei Jahre einen neuen Wagen mit Werk-Rabatt kaufen.

Gru´ß
R.

----------


## flüstermann

und noch nen Tip für Sparfüchse:
- wer in der Waldbesitzervereinigun ist kann bei Ford oder Citroen, Fiat (hängt aber auch vom Wollen des Händlers ab) bis zu 40%, je nach Typ, bekommen.
- funktioniert auch über Maschinenring, Bauernverband (so gemacht bei meinem Ford Ranger)

Und bezüglich Schwerbehindertenrabatt:
- nach einem halben Jahr auf den Namen des Behinderten kann das Fahrzeug umgeschrieben werden auf nicht Behinderte.

Übrigens, beim Behindertenrabatt trägt der Händler die Hälfte, die andere Hälfte der Hersteller, nur so zur Info.
Und Schwerbehinderte in Arbeit können noch einen verlorenen Zuschguss von der Agentur für Arbeit erhalten (brauchts aber ein paar Voraussetzungen wie Famile mit Kindern, Haus, Einkommen nicht im Managerbereich aber durchaus auch geeignet für Normalo ala Facharbeiter, hat mir mal 6.000,-DM gebracht, plus die 15% bei VW, so kostete der Jetta damals nur knappe 14tDM anstelle knappe 24tDM).

Und bei all dem hilft einem der VdK, kostet zwar einen Beitrag, aber der ist gering im Vergleich zum Nutzen den er einen bringen kann.

Btw, auch die Kfz Versicherungen gehen teilweise auf den Schwerbehindertenausweis ein und stufen einen ala Beamter ein - aber dann ist das Auto meist nur für einen Benutzer mit Ausnahme des Partners nutzbar, was ja bei halber Steuerbefreiung ab 50% mit G auch nur möglich ist.

----------


## PartnerundZuhörer

Hallo Reinhold2, nochmal zur ursprünglichen Frage. Falls das Versorgungsamt eine weitere Anerkennung der Schwerbehinderung mit der Einrede, es sei inzwischen die Heilungsbewährung eingetreten ablehnt, hier noch eine kurze Argumentationshilfe: ab der Strahlentherapie im Mai 2015, die hier als neue, kurative Behandlung zu gelten hat, muss auch der Beginn der Heilungsbewährung neu terminiert werden. Also im schlimmsten Fall ist die Schwerbehinderung noch mindestens bis Mai 2020 anzuerkennen. Vielleicht können ja zusätzliche neue Gesundheitsstörungen geltend gemacht werden (Lymphödem o.a. Beschwerden?) Viele Grüße

----------


## Reinhold2

Vielen Dank für den Tipp! Es stimmt, es sind neue Gesundheitsstörungen dazugekommen: zum chronischen Lymphödem verschiedene orthopädische Probleme wie künstliche Hüftgelenke rechts und links, eine Polyneuropathie und ein starker Verdacht auf Parkinson. Das Schreiben vom Versorgungnsamt ist inzwichen gekommen. 
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Mitleser,




> zum chronischen Lymphödem verschiedene orthopädische Probleme wie künstliche Hüftgelenke rechts und links, eine Polyneuropathie und ein starker Verdacht auf Parkinson.


Als ehemaliger Hausarzt darf ich einen Tipp geben. Das Versorgungsamt lässt ausgebildete Sachbearbeiter die Anträge bearbeiten. In unklaren Fällen wird der ganze Wust an Papieren einem Doktor vorgelegt. Der Entscheid bezieht sich aber nicht - wie man meinen könnte - auf die Diagnosen!

Entscheidend ist die B e h i n d e r u n g, der Grad der Behinderung.

Die Diagnose chronisches Lymphödem besagt nicht viel. Dass aber deshalb die Wegstrecke eingeschränkt ist, z.B. eine Strecke von 1000 Metern nicht bewältigt werden kann - das kann den Bescheid beeinflussen.

Fazit. Es werden nicht einfach die Diagnosen zusammengezählt, sondern die Behinderungen bewertet.

Winfried

----------


## Jennywenny

würde mich auch interessieren.

----------


## Reinhold2

Bis heute ist keine Post gekommen und mein Ausweis läuft diesen Monat ab!
R.

----------


## uwes2403

Anrufen beim Versorgungsamt - da steht doch bestimmt ein Ansprechpartner im Anschreiben....

----------

